# Licking then bite, what does that mean?



## xbwoman

I'm holding Sparkle on my lap, he does not reject my fingers and hands, 10 mins ago, he was sleeping on my palms, suddenly he kept licking my palm.... then a small bite....what does that mean?


----------



## karidaluv

That's usually a way for your hedgie to get your scent. They gnaw a bit on something they smell that they like, and then they anoint themselves. Try not to freak out too much about it. It's normal and a sign that your hedgie thinks you smell good 

from a reference on this site:
"Anointing is a possible response that a hedgehog will exhibit when they encounter a smell that they are unfamiliar with. In such an event the hedgehog will possibly bite or chew at the source of the smell, then they will froth at mouth to create a lather. Next they will deposit their foamy saliva on their quills by contorting their bodies. I have seen a many a hedgehog contort their bodies until they fall over, some become so entranced that they become unaware of their surroundings at the time."

http://hedgehogcentral.com/annoint.shtml


----------



## xbwoman

Thanks *karidaluv* for your reply! I knew he's anointing, but never think that it would happened on my palms, what should I do if he is going to lick my palms again next time?


----------



## hedgielover

Licking can lead to biting so you should probably try to gently reposition him and move your hand away.


----------



## Jaimie

My lil guy likes to annoint himself in my arms all the time, either after licking my arm or pretty much playing tug o war with whatever shirt I'm wearing, my little girl liked one of my shirts so much I just put it in her cage with her after playtime, lastnight she decided she liked my jogging capris (she wasn't getting them though). They often lick my hands when I'm holding them but basically just like they are making sure its me.


----------



## Sunshiner

It means he thinks you are tasty.


----------

